# Darf man ohne Angelschein...?



## 3Dollar (11. April 2011)

Im Sommer fahre ich nach Norwegen, um mit dem Rucksack und Zelt die Hardangervidda zu erkunden und dabei natürlich auch den Salmoniden auf den Leim zu gehen. Ich möchte mich dieses Jahr mal an der Fliegenfischerei versuchen und habe mir deshalb eine Fliegenkombo zugelegt. 
Da Fliegenfischen jedoch einiger Übung bedarf und ich nicht erst vor Ort meine ersten Gehversuche starten möchte, würde ich gerne zuvor etwas üben. 
Wenn es mir nicht zu blöd wäre, könnte ich mich in irgendeinen Park stellen und dort die ersten Würfe tätigen. Direkt an meinem Haus befindet sich jedoch ein kleiner Fluss mit einer großen freien und daher geeigneten Uferfläche. Zum einen würde ich da nicht zum Gespött der Öffentlichkeit werden und zum anderen wäre es sicherlich von Vorteil im nassen Element zu üben. 
Problem: 
Ich habe keinen Angelschein. 

daher habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich ohne Fliege am Vorfach übe (was sowieso anfangs wohl empfehlenswert ist) Aber darf ich ohne Angelschein meine Fliegenpeitsche schwingen, auch wenn ich keinen Köder montiert habe? 
Nicht dass die Fischerei-Aufsicht vorbeikommt und meine neue Errungenschaft einkassiert und ich für die im Herbst anstehende Fischereiprüfung gesperrt werde...


----------



## Honeyball (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Ich hab da dunkel was in Erinnerung, dass es mal ein Zweitinstanz-Urteil gegeben hat, wo der Werfer frei gesprochen wurde, weil er keinen Haken an der Fliege hatte und die Fischfangabsicht daher nicht gegeben war.

Aber drauf verlassen würde ich mich nicht, denn den Ärger hast Du ohnehin und je nach Richter kann das auch anders enden.

Google doch mal nach 'nem Angelverein in Deiner Gegend und ruf den Vorsitzenden an. Am Vereinsgewässer lässt sich ja vielleicht was machen/arrangieren.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Wenn du keine Haken/Fliegen dabei hast, also keine fangfähige Angel, solltest du kaum Probleme bekommen dürfen. 

Da wäre jediglich die Frage mit Begehungsrechten und sowas... Wenn man im Verein ist, hat man ja dann auch das Recht das Gewässer zu betreten.


----------



## 3Dollar (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

@ honeyball
danke für den tipp...den örtlichen Angelverein hatte ich schon angerufen. Allerdings sollte ich mich an einen Fliegenfischerverein 
wenden, dessen Telefonnumer ich nicht ausfindig machen kann
ich wende mich mit meiner Frage aber mal direkt an die Fischereiaufsicht.

@chrizzi
Begehungsrechte sollten eigentlich keine Vorliegen, da es sich um einen öffentlichen Platz (Kanuanleger, Erholung etc.) handelt


----------



## Tigersclaw (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Wie chrizzi meinte, solange du kein Haken, oder ne Vorrichtung an deiner Angel hast, mit der du Fische fangen kannst, dürfte es keine Probleme geben (bei uns in sachsen).
Wies mit dem Uferbetrettungrecht aussieht, ist natürlich ne andere Sache, wobei jeder Spaziergänger ja auch am Bach/Fluß langwatschelt. Ich glaube sogar, wenn der nicht eingegrenzt(befriedet) ist, darf jeder das Ufer/gewässer betretten.

Aber wieso stellste dich den nicht einfach auf ne wiese um ganz sicher zu gehen?

Kleiner Tip statt fliege n kleinen roten wollfaden/fussel dranbinden. Da siehst du erstens besser, ob du dein Vorfach sanft und gestreckt ablegst und zweites (wenn du glück hast) erlebste schon paar bisse .

claw


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Den Verein/Aufsicht fragen ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt. 


Im Lehrgang bekommt man ja erzählt, dass man mit einer nicht fangfähigen Angel das Gewässer passieren darf, also Haken ab machen.
Das Beispiel ist recht simpel gewesen.
Teich: (1) (2) (3)
An Teich 1 und 3 darf geangelt werden, an Teich 2 nicht. Da Teich 2 auf dem Weg zwischen 1 und 3 liegt, muss man die Haken von den Ruten abmontieren. Also Vorfächer abmachen und verstauen oder Kunstköder abmachen und wegpacken. 


Aber wie das ist, wenn man da nun mit einer Rute steht und nicht "angelt".? 

Fragen ist sicherlich die beste Lösung. Ansonsten mach den Schein doch und wende dich an den Verein, dass du im Vorfeld das Werfen üben möchtest.


----------



## 3Dollar (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

so...ich habe gerade mit dem 1. Vorsitzenden des Angelvereins telefoniert. Und es ist tatsächlich so, dass ich auch ohne Köder nicht "angeln" darf. 
Auch wenn ein Bestandteil des fangfertigen Angelgeräts fehlt (auch wenn es der Köder ist), würde dies immernoch als Fischwilderei gesehen, da ein Haken (Fliege) schnell montiert ist und dies von der Aufsicht so nicht kontrolliert werden kann. 

Allerdings dürfte ich ohne Köder üben, wenn ein Vereinsmitglied als Aufsicht daneben steht


----------



## Tigersclaw (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

hmm is schon bisl *******....

aber hat auch was positives... falls du jemanden findest, hast du gleich jemanden der dir gute tips geben kann.


----------



## 3Dollar (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

ja, es ist tatsächlich ein bisschen #d
aber nun gut, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens bescheid.



> aber hat auch was positives... falls du jemanden findest, hast du gleich jemanden der dir gute tips geben kann.



ist nur die Frage, ob und wer sich das antun möchte ^^


----------



## Tigersclaw (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

hmm ich weiß zwar ni ob das hier geduldet ist, aber ich mach ma werbung für n anderes Board.

Frag mal im Fliegenfischer-Forum nach....vielleicht hast du da bisl glück


----------



## 3Dollar (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

ok...danke für den tipp!


----------



## hanzz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das Beispiel ist recht simpel gewesen.
> Teich: (1) (2) (3)
> An Teich 1 und 3 darf geangelt werden, an Teich 2 nicht. Da Teich 2 auf dem Weg zwischen 1 und 3 liegt, muss man die Haken von den Ruten abmontieren. Also Vorfächer abmachen und verstauen oder Kunstköder abmachen und wegpacken.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Also hier mal die Frage aus der Prüfung:

Darf man an einem Gewässer, in dem man nicht
fischereiausübungsberechtigt ist, Fischereigeräte
mit sich führen?

*b) Ja, im verpackten, d.h. nicht gebrauchsfähigen
Zustand*



Evtl legt das ein Richter auch so aus, dass die Gerätschaften wirklich in einer Tasche verpackt sein müssen.


----------



## Bungo (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Werfen ohne Fliege zählt nicht als Angeln.
Das zählt als Casting-Sport.
Natülich kann sowas vor Gericht gehen, aber wenn der Richter nicht total unvorbereitet in die Verhalndlung geht sollte er das wissen.
An privaten Seen z.B. ist es dennoch verboten, du musst ja an das Gewässer auf dem Privatgrundstück.

Stellst du dich aber in den Fluss um die Ecke, öffentlicher Grund und Boden, oder du gehst ins Wasser kann dir keiner was.
Auch wenn er verpachtet ist, du angelst ja nicht. Die Bootsfahrer oder Schwimmer brauchen ja auch keinen Angelschein, und die wollen genauso wenig Fisch fangen wie deu


----------



## TheFisherking (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob dem TE meine Antwort hilft, aber zumindest vom Verband in NRW aus kann man Fliegenfischenkurse machen und dort bekommt man genügend Gelegenheit, sich im Werfen etc. zu üben. 
In Deiner Gegend wird es sicher sowas auch geben.


----------



## 3Dollar (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Ich werde mich auch mal schlau machen. Alllerdings glaube ich auch, dass sowas recht teuer ist...zumindest für einen Studenten in finanzieller "Notlage" wie mich. Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Ich würde auch gerne mal in Norwegen oder Schweden Fliegenfischen ! 

Ich hab 3 Fragen !

Muss man in Norwegen/Schweden einen Fliegenfischereischein haben ? hab nur den Normalen !

Könnt ihr mir Gerät empfehlen?

Wo kann man da am besten die Fliege Schwingen?


----------



## Zapper75 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich in mein Auto setzen (oder aufs Fahrrad) und mir die nächst größere Wiese suchen und dort üben.

Petri
Zapper


----------



## TheFisherking (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Hier mal Infos zu Lehrgängen.


----------



## 3Dollar (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

danke für den link.

Die Kosten für einen Lehrgang sind dann aber erstmal zu hoch für mich, auch wenn die gebotenen Leistungen das mit Sicherheit rechtfertigen. Ich denke, dass ein solcher Kurs erst später für mich in Frage kommt, wenn ich finanziell und auch zeitlich etwas mehr Spielraum habe, als es momentan der Fall ist.

Bleibt mir nun erstmal nur noch die Wiese oder vielleicht auch ein Forellenpuff um vielleicht auch mal den Fischkontakt an der Fliegenrute erproben zu können.


----------



## antonio (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne mal in Norwegen oder Schweden Fliegenfischen !
> 
> Ich hab 3 Fragen !
> 
> ...



so nen blödsinn wie nen fliegenfischereischein/fliegenfischerprüfung gibts nur bei euch in niedersachsen.
demnächst machen wir alle noch nen karpfenschein nen hechtschein oder nen spinnfischerschein oder grundangelschein und und und.#d#d#d#d

dort oben brauchst du son müll nicht.

fliegenfischen geht dort oben eigentlich überall flüsse bäche seen usw.

in norwegen mußt du dir erlaubnisscheine für das jeweilige gewässer holen und wenn es ein lachsgewässer ist die staatliche lizenz.
im meer und fjord brauchst du nichts an lizenzen oder erlaubnisscheinen.

antonio


----------



## Ulli3D (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Angel ohne Haken ist kein Problem! Wer da erzählt, dass sei Fischwilderei, der hat null Ahnung von nichts. Fischwilderei erfordert zumindest schon mal einen gefangenen Fisch, den man dann auch noch in Besitz nehmen will.

Das niedersächsische Fischereigesetz sagt in 

*§ 62
*(1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
                                1. an oder auf Gewässern, in denen er  nicht zum Fischfang befugt ist, Fischereigeräte *fangfertig* mitführt.
(2) ...

Fangfertig ist aber eine Angel erst, wenn mindestens ein Haken dran ist. 

Ich würde zum >Üben übrigens 1-2 cm Pfeifenreiniger anknoten, da ist dann auch das Gewicht wie bei einer Fliege oder einem kleinen Streamer vorhanden.

Ach ja, in NDS braucht man grundsätzlich keinen Fischereischein aber ich vermute einfach mal, dass die Vereine keine Gewässerkarten an Angler ohne Fischereischein ausgeben.


----------



## René F (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

zur Info: in Niedersachsen braucht man keinen Fischereischein, sondern nur die Bescheinigung über die bestandene Sportfischerprüfung, um eine Gewässerkarte zu bekommen.

Zum Thema: Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass das Üben auf einer Wiese schädlich für die Fliegenschnur sein könnte.


----------



## hanzz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Was soll daran schädlich für die Schnur sein ?


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Abrieb am Maulwurfshügel/Sand-/Erdpartikel am Gras.


----------



## hanzz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Und das Wasser ist frei von solchen Dingen, die der Schnur schaden könnten ?


----------



## Ulli3D (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



René F schrieb:


> zur Info: in Niedersachsen braucht man keinen Fischereischein, sondern nur die Bescheinigung über die bestandene Sportfischerprüfung, um eine Gewässerkarte zu bekommen.



Stimmt nicht, in NDS braucht man zum Angeln, wenn man keinen Fischereischein hat, neben der Ausrüstung nur den Personalausweis und üblicherweise einen Fischereierlaubnisschein, wenn der Fischereiberechtigte oder sein Beauftragter nicht anwesend sind (§57, Abs. 1 ff). Ist übrigens eine der ganz wenigen Gelegenheiten, bei denen man seinen Personalausweis mitführen muss. 

Nix Prüfung, nix Fischereischein. Einzig an einigen Stellen der Weser braucht man entweder den Nachweis der Prüfung oder einen Nachweis über die Sachkunde beim Töten von Fischen, that's it!
#6


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Sers,
ohne montierten Haken kann dir nix passieren.
Hier in der Gegend ist ein Schwarzangler frei gesprochen worden weil er in seiner dummheit vergessen hatte den kleinen Plastikschlauch vom Haken zu machen und somit kein Fangfähiges Gerät benuzte.
Und zum Begehungsrecht, als Fußgänger darfst du doch auch fast überall hin und ob du da nun ne Weidenrute mit Wollschnur oder ne Fliegenpeitsche ohne Haken in der Hand hast is doch völlig egal denn beides bringt nix. Wenn ich mit nen Spielzeuggewehr in den Wald gehe und rumspinne bin ich doch auch kein Wilderer!
mfg


----------



## Ulli3D (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich mit nen Spielzeuggewehr in den Wald gehe und rumspinne bin ich doch auch kein Wilderer!
> mfg



Wilderer nicht aber bei bestimmten "Spielzeuggewehren" (Anscheinswaffen) kommt evtl. ein Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz in Frage.#6


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Ja da hast du recht aber mehr wie bla und blub kommt da auch net bei raus, da würde jedes zweite Kind gegen das Gesetz verstoßen. Kein kopp machen und üben, irgendwo sind wir doch freie Menschen und sollten nicht alles verkomplizieren!
@TE und wenn so´n eierkopf kommt und dich nachdem du ihm freundlich alles erklärt hast dumm anmacht holst du einfach die Polizei!
mfg


----------



## Katteker (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



antonio schrieb:


> so nen blödsinn wie nen fliegenfischereischein/fliegenfischerprüfung gibts nur bei euch in niedersachsen.



Hallo Antonio,

das ist eine uralte Legende. Auch in Niedersachsen braucht man keinen speziellen "Fliegenfischerschein". 



Wäre ja wohl auch noch schöner...#q


----------



## Squad_13 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Hab ich gerade erst gelernt in der Fischereiprüfung:

Du kannst nur belangt werden wenn du eine *Fangbereite* Angel benutzt.

Also ohne Köder kannst du es ohne Probleme machen


----------



## Ulli3D (11. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Vooorsicht Squad_13, Du hast doch bestimmt auch gelernt, dass Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist, oder? Hier stimmt es zwar aber ... ;+


----------



## antonio (12. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Hallo Antonio,
> 
> das ist eine uralte Legende. Auch in Niedersachsen braucht man keinen speziellen "Fliegenfischerschein".
> 
> ...



das ist keine legende, laut gesetz brauch ich in nds nicht mal nen fischereischein.
aber und jetzt kommts viele vereine verlangen die fliegenfischerprüfung sonst gibts keinen erlaubnisschein.

antonio


----------



## d0ni (12. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade erst gelernt in der Fischereiprüfung:
> 
> Du kannst nur belangt werden wenn du eine *Fangbereite* Angel benutzt.
> 
> Also ohne Köder kannst du es ohne Probleme machen




Wie vorher schonmal geschrieben wär ne Fliege gleich abmontiert.
Würd kompliziert werden denk ich mal


----------



## Katteker (12. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



antonio schrieb:


> aber und jetzt kommts viele vereine verlangen die fliegenfischerprüfung sonst gibts keinen erlaubnisschein.
> 
> antonio



Und? Was ändert das jetzt daran, dass diese Aussage von dir 


antonio schrieb:


> so nen blödsinn wie nen fliegenfischereischein/fliegenfischerprüfung gibts nur bei euch in niedersachsen.



falsch ist? Es gibt keine gesetzliche Fliegenfischerprüfung in Niedersachsen. Was einzelne Verein für nen Quatsch veranstalten ist da erstmal egal.


Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch im Rest Deutschlands Verein gibt die eine solche "Prüfung" fordern... Was das mit Niedersachsen zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht. Mir ist hier in der Gegend kein Verein bekannt, der eine solche Prüfung fordert.


----------



## BigEarn (12. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

An deiner Stelle würde ich davon absehen am Gewässer ohne Angelschein zu üben. Auch wenn es letzten Endes vielleicht nicht gesetzwiedrig ist, wäre es mir den Ärger und die Diskussionen bis zum eventuellen Freispruch nicht wert.
Zudem gibt es ja durchaus Alternativen wie z.B. die bereits angesprochenen Wiesen zum Üben. Dabei muss es nicht einmal beim Werfen bleiben. Mit der richtigen Köderwahl lässt sich auch abseits des Wassers das ein oder andere Getier an den Haken bekommen und zu ersten Drillübungen mit dem Fliegengerät nutzen. Ob es nun das Federvieh am nächsten Bauernhof, die Spatzen im Garten oder Nachbars Katze ist, hängt natürlich etwas von dem eingesetzten Gerät und der Stärke der Fische, für die Du trainierst ab. Hier einmal ein interessanter Beitrag zu dem Thema http://www.conknet.com/~b_bull/special/chickenfishing.html


----------



## dreampike (18. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Möglicherweise ist es nicht verboten, aber... Versetze Dich mal in die Lage eines (wahrscheinlich eher nicht fliegenfischenden) Fischereiaufsehers, der gerade gemütlich am Fluß entlang fährt oder läuft. Nun sieht er einen ihn unbekannten Menschen mit einer Fliegenrute in der Hand am Wasser "wedeln" oder werfen. Vielleicht ist auch gerade Schonzeit oder die Gewässerstrecke ist gerade gesperrt. Ihm sträuben sich die Nackenhaare, der Aufseherinstinkt erwacht, mit Herzklopfen und einem "Hab' ich Dich"-Gefühl waltet er seines Amtes. Nun erklärt ihm der "Ertappte" die Story mit dem Werfen-Üben. Was glaubst Du, wie seine Reaktion wohl ausfallen wird?
a) Er zeigt Verständnis und gibt dem Wurfschüler hilfreiches Feedback zu  
   seinem Wurfstil 
b) Er äußert sich begeistert über das Fliegenfischen und findet es absolut passend, dass genau an seinem Fluß zur Schonzeit so anregende Wurfübungen stattfinden.
c) Er kann aufgrund seiner umfangreichen und stets aktuellen Kenntnisse der lokalen Fischereigesetze das Wedeln ohne Fliegenhaken rechtlich sofort richtig einordnen und gibt sich mit einem Brummeln zufrieden.
d) Er nimmt die Personalien auf, konfisziert das Gerät als Beweismittel, verweist Dich des Platzes und macht bei der Polizei eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei. 
Als ich mir mit 14 Jahren das Fliegenfischen selber beibrachte, dachte ich auch, dass ich an einem Weiher in der Nähe ohne Haken einen prima Übungsplatz hätte. Der Besitzer des Weihers dankte mir mein Engagement im Bereich des Castings mit einer Mordswatschn und einer Fahrt zum Polizei, wo er mich aber wohl mit Blick auf meine geschwollene Backe aus dem Auto warf und mir ermutigende Ausblicke auf eine Wiederholung meines Tuns gab.  
Also, es mag ja legal sein, aber du handelst dir vermutlich einen Haufen Ärger und Streß ein. Da ist es wesentlich besser, das mit den Verantwortlichen vorher abzusprechen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Boendall (19. April 2011)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



3Dollar schrieb:


> so...ich habe gerade mit dem 1. Vorsitzenden des Angelvereins telefoniert. Und es ist tatsächlich so, dass ich auch ohne Köder nicht "angeln" darf.
> Auch wenn ein Bestandteil des fangfertigen Angelgeräts fehlt (auch wenn es der Köder ist), würde dies immernoch als Fischwilderei gesehen, da ein Haken (Fliege) schnell montiert ist und dies von der Aufsicht so nicht kontrolliert werden kann.
> 
> Allerdings dürfte ich ohne Köder üben, wenn ein Vereinsmitglied als Aufsicht daneben steht


 
Würde ich an seiner Stelle auch machen, wenn wer keinen Angelschein hat, geht man idR davon aus, gehe ich als Vorsitzender davon aus, dass sich der Bittsteller mit dem Fischereigesetz nicht auskennt und mir das glaubt, weil ich muss es ja wissen. 

Fällt der Bittsteller auf meinen "Bluff" rein, übt keiner ohne Haken neben "meinem" Gewässer, was den Aufsichtsorganen ja den einen oder anderen Adrenalinstoß erspart.

Alternativ kann sich der TE als Bittsteller ja über solche Sachen wie Gesetzestext und eventuelle Urteile, bei ähnlichen Situationen schlau machen und nochmal mit dem Vorsitzenden diskutieren und ihn auch mal aufzuklären, dass das Gesetz was anderes besagt.

Wäre mir aber schon wieder zu aufwendig, ich würde mir eine Wiese suchen und etwaigen Bemerkungen ("Hier gibts aber sicher keine Fische") mit Sprüchen wie "Ja wussten sie nicht, dass man sich vor dem Angeln die Würmer fangen muß?" oder "Achso und ich dachte mir schon warum nichts beißt, danke für den Tip!" begegnen, denn blöde Sprüche legen es hier wohl nur darauf an jemanden beim Üben zu stören und haben sich eine dementsprechende Antwort verdient...#c

EDIT:
@Dreampike
den Typen hätte ich trotzdem angezeigt, allein weil heutzutage wegen jedem Furz gleich die Polizei gerufen wird und da kann die gute alte Watschen locker mal zur Körperverletzung werden.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie lang "als du 14 warst" her ist 

Ich habe als Jungspund allerdings auch die eine oder andere gefangen, weil mich eben der Bauer beim Maiskolben stibitzen bzw. mit den Händen angeln erwischt hat. Da war es aber besser nichts zu sagen, den von den Eltern kam bestenfalls ein "Recht hat er gehabt" oder schlimmstenfalls eine Strafe (Hausarrest o.ä.), weil man ich ja wusste, dass ich das nicht darf..... Wobei ich im Unterschied zu dir ja wirklich was angestellt habe.... *in Jugenderinnerungenschwelge*


----------



## Gone Fishing (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Ein alter Thread.
Vielleicht sind inzwischen neue Erfahrungen dazu gekommen.
Ich hatte eigentlich vor, mal etwas werfen zu üben, um nicht ganz raus zu kommen, und das an einem großen Fluß, der überall öffentlich zugänglich ist.
Werfen würde ich ohne "Köder", also mit einem Wollfaden.
An dem Gewässer gibt es keinen Casting-Verein, welcher die Rechte hätte, öffentliches Werfen ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit zu verbieten.
Viele Würfe sind auch nur mit Wasserunterstützung möglich.
Davon ab, wäre es mir zu peinlich, mich auf eine Wiese zu stellen und dort meine Schnur zu beschädigen.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Das kommt auf das Bundesland an, je nach Fischereigesetz ist das Mitführen von Angelgerät an einem Gewässer, das man nicht legal befischen darf, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit also, ins LFG schauen.


----------



## Gone Fishing (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Ich würde lediglich Castinggerät für Castingsport mitführen, also kein Angelgerät.
Das wäre in NRW.


----------



## Michael.S (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Norwegen hat schon wieder ganz andere Gesetze ,weis nicht ob es so krass ist wie n Dänemark wo du nichtmal ein Feststehendes Messer und einen Fischtöter über die Grenze bekommst , siehe hier :  http://458432.forumromanum.com/memb...1109081743.1109081743.1.messer_daenemark.html andere Länder andere Sitten , ich würde doch eher bei den umliegenden Vereinen  in Norwegen mal nachfragen


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Wenn mit dem großen Fluss der Rhein gemeint ist, warum holst du dir nicht einfach eine Tageskarte und "übst" dann legal und ohne Ärger befürchten zu müssen?
Es wird dich sicher auch niemand daran hindern ohne Haken zu wedeln, wenn du dich dann besser fühlst!

Jürgen


----------



## dreampike (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Hi, 
mir wäre es noch viel peinlicher, beim Wedeln ohne Haken von erzürnten Fischereiaufsehern oder der Polizei aufgegriffen zu werden und mich jedes Mal wortreich oder mit juristischer Unterstützung erklären zu müssen. Versetze Dich doch mal in die Lage eines Aufsehers: Gerade sitzt er beim Essen odrr schaut Tatort, da kommt einen Anruf, da fische jemand während der Schonzeit, gehöre nicht zum Verein oder Ähnliches. Unser Aufseher fährt - vielleicht auch noch eine längere Strecke - und darf sich dann die Story vom nichtfischenden Wollfadenwedler anhören. Der wird erhebliche Mühe haben, den Watschenbaum am Umfallen zu hindern. Nicht alles was nicht verboten ist, ist auch opportun. Du kannst ja mal bei Deinem nächsten USA-Trip die Kontrollbeamten freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass in Deinem Gepäck *keine *Bombe verborgen sei. Inhaltlich und sprachlich eine durchaus legale Äusserung. Die Vermutung liegt allerdings sehr nahe, dass die in der Regel spassbefreiten Beamten in dieser Situation über wenig Gespür für derartige linguistische Gymnastik verfügen dürften. In den zwei Wochen Einzelhaft vor der Ausreise kannst Du dann darüber reflektieren, welches Verhalten legal und welches Verhalten ratsam ist.
Ich als Aufseher würde Dir dringend empfehlen, das "Wedeln" vorher mit dem Fischereiberechtigten zu klären oder ihn zumindest über Dein Tun zu informieren. Dann kann er sich darauf einstellen und seinerseits den Kontrolleuren Bescheid geben. Dann können die in Ruhe ihren Tatort anschauen, während Du den Switchcast trainierst.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Kann man mit dem Castinggerät Fische fangen? Ich denke ja.

für NRW sagt ds LFG aus:

§ 49
Mitführen von Fischereigerät
  Niemand darf an oder auf Gewässern, in denen er nicht zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, Fischereigeräte fangfertig mitführen.


Kauf Dir doch einfach die Jahreskarte für den Rhein, kostet 34 Euronen oder eine Wochenkarte für 10 ? Eus, da gibt es garantiert keine Probleme.


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem Castinggerät Fische fangen? Ich denke ja.
> für NRW sagt ds LFG aus:
> § 49
> Mitführen von Fischereigerät
> ...



Ohne mich jetzt wirklich an der Diskussion beteiligen zu wollen ( mir geht die allgegenwärtige Vorschriftenreiterei in jeder Phase des Lebens aber auch sowas von auf die Eier |gr: ) hab ich hier vons den Sachsen eine Definition was ein fangfertiges Fischereigerät darstellt.

http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/Fangfertig.pdf

Da Gone Fishings Fliegenwedel ja nur mit einem Wollfaden dekoriert ist, wäre dann normalerweise nichts dagegen einzuwenden. Ohne Haken ist die Peitsche *nicht* fangfertig.#6
Möglicherweise wird aber aber die Definition von *fangfertig* mal wieder in jedem deutschen Dorf anders ausgelegt.

Aber selbstverständlich würde ich auch, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam, den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen und das Ego eines eventuell auftauchenden Fischereiaufsehers nicht bewusst herausfordern.
Also koofste Dir 'ne Tageskarte und ärgerst Dich hinterher, wenn keener jekommen is, das Du die Knete ausgegeben hast, obwohl Du im Recht gewesen wärst.
Aber so ist dit halt....................


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

@Schlotterschäd, natürlich ist es kleinkariert, aber bekanntlich nutzen ja besonders Angler jede mögliche sich bietende Gesetzeslücke, um irgendwie Fänge zu erzielen.
Ubrigends muss ein "Fanggerät" nicht zwingend einen Haken haben, schon mal was von Pöddern gehört?
Auch bei dieser Fangmethode werden Wollfäden benutzt, jetzt bleib noch genau zu definieren ist ein Wollfaden schon ein Pödder, oder erst ab drei und mehr?
Man geht auch bei vielen Regeln leider von der Schlechtigkeit des Menschen aus, schließlich ist ein vorhandener Haken, etwa beim Auftauchen eines Kontros, ebenso schnell entfernt, wie auch fix angebunden!
Ich finde persönlich, dass solche spitzfindigen Regelumgeher sich ruhig einen Schein kaufen sollten, wenn denn der Luxus von Wasserübungen gewüscht ist , ansonsten auf die Wiese, da ist es umsonst!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

@GF:

Ich würde das lassen, mir ne Karte kaufen und dann gleich richtig mit Haken angeln. Oder bei akutem "Wasserbedarf" irgend jemand fragen, der nen großen Swimmingpool im Garten hat etc.

Ansonsten ist der Ärger wohl vorprogrammiert - einfach auch mal hier im Board die Threads zu "Loten ohne Tageskarte" lesen, das ist praktisch genau dasselbe in Grün (= Einsatz von Angelgerät ohne Haken am "kartenbedürftigen" Wasser)

--> sonst bist Du potenziell mehr mit Diskutieren und Aufs-Dach-Kriegen beschäftigt als mit Werfenüben.


----------



## oberfranke (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Sorry, 
Bei den  dort üblichen Preisiniveau liegt ein Norwegenurlaub ja nicht gerade im Taschengeldbereich. 
Aber an nen Angelschein und ne Lizenz rumgeizen- völlig daneben.


Mach deinen Angelschein da lernt man ja auch ein bißerl was über den Fisch selber, Vorschriften, Schonzeiten und -maße, Unterscheidungsmerkmale, erkennen von Fischkrankheiten, Gewässerveränderungen usw. 
Ich krieg bei diesen Themen- "Wo darf ich ohne Angelschein fischen" und ähnliche Freds einfach nur nen dicken Hals. Ah. sind ja nur Fische,klar da ist es ja wurschd. Niemand kommt auf die Idee " Wo darf ich den jagen ohne Jagdschein, nehme auch keine Waffe sondern stelle Schlingen und Netze. Brauche ja was zum essen wenn ich auf selbstfindungstripp durch die Hardangervidda oder im Stadtpark von Grunewald bin.
Ratschläge ala - in der Landesvorschrift von Entenhausen gibt es da ne Gesetzeslücke da könnte man evtl mit der oder dieser Begründung evtl ohne Schein angeln, gehen für mich völlig in die falsche Richtung. 
Wir Angler stellen uns da völlig "unter Wert dar". Wilst du jagen - lerne es- dann jage. Willst du angeln- lerne es - dann angle.   

Angler und Jäger haben für mich einen sehr hohen Naturschutzauftrag, Den kann man aber nur erfüllen wenn ein paar Grundkenntnisse über Natur- und Tierschutz vorhanden sind. Nur dann können wir uns als Angler bezeichnen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Schlotterschäd, natürlich ist es kleinkariert, aber bekanntlich nutzen ja besonders Angler jede mögliche sich bietende Gesetzeslücke, um irgendwie Fänge zu erzielen.
> 
> Nicht nur die !!! Sowas ist in Deutschland geradezu "Volkssport" und jene die an der Spitze der Nahrungskette sitzen machen es fast täglich vor.
> 
> ...



Ick wollte doch eigentlich nich....................:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



> Sorry,
> Bei den  dort üblichen Preisiniveau liegt ein Norwegenurlaub ja nicht gerade im Taschengeldbereich.
> Aber an nen Angelschein und ne Lizenz rumgeizen- völlig daneben.


Hmmmm, GF will doch in NRW an den Start gehen?

--->



> Ich würde lediglich Castinggerät für Castingsport mitführen, also kein Angelgerät.
> Das wäre in NRW.


----------



## oberfranke (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmmm, GF will doch in NRW an den Start gehen?
> 
> --->


Wollte/ Will der nicht in NRW für Norwegen üben? 
Egal, auch in Deutschland liegt der Preis für Angelkurs/Prüfung/ Lizenz in anbetracht der Ausrüstungspreise im unteren Bereich der Ausgabenliste für Angeln.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Den potenziellen Ärger isses IMO nirgendwo wert... der kostet dann eventuell auch insgesamt mehr als Prüfung plus Karte...


----------



## Gone Fishing (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Darf man ohne Angelschein...?*

Danke für alle Beträge meine Zwischenfrage betreffend!
Ich bin nicht der TE.
Einige Beiträge waren wirklich hilfreich.


----------

